# Possible Wisconsin Open '08



## llamapuzzle (Jul 25, 2008)

*Wisconsin Open '08 (It's happening!)*

I was wondering if anyone would come to a Wisconsin open a little later this year. I need to know if it would be a good idea to have this, because if less than ten people were to come, it would be a waste of time. I would also need to get some funds to shelter p) the delegate I , who would probably be Bryan Logan as he is the closest to where I live.

Where: Milwaukee, Wisconsin
When:Sometime later this year


I'm also wondering if theres any cubers in Wisconsin cause I have met NO people who are serious.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 26, 2008)

llamapuzzle said:


> I was wondering if anyone would come to a Wisconsin open a little later this year. I need to know if it would be a good idea to have this, because if less than ten people were to come, it would be a waste of time. I would also need to get some funds to shelter p) the delegate I , who would probably be Bryan Logan as he is the closest to where I live.
> 
> Where: Milwaukee, Wisconsin
> When:Sometime later this year
> ...



If you do i most probably can come. I just gotta ask my parents and they will most probably say yes.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 26, 2008)

I probably could. might visit Madison while I'm at it


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah - i can maybe make it, just gotta check with the 'rents 

also, inform us when its on the WCA competition page, ok?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ugh, to bad I still don't live up there. Otherwise I'd definitely go because it'd only be like a 30 minute drive.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 28, 2008)

its close enough from me to where i can go (that takes care of the 'driving forever' part, lol)
but i just would need to know the date and stuff so my dad can possibly get off work to take me =]

llamapuzzle- are you going to take this seriously? like actually follow through? dont be like McWizzle in the 'IL Open 2008?' thread, im not talking bad about you McWizzle- im just saying i got my hopes up, haha

well, anyway- i would definately come if youre going to go for it!! =]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 28, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> llamapuzzle- are you going to take this seriously? like actually follow through?



Yeah, it seems to be taking it quite seriously. Out of all the Midwest suggestions, I think this one has the best chance at working. He's checking on a few venues now, and then he'll get back to me.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, I know a guy who knows a guy who knows the people at a church thats like 5 minutes from my house who may be able to shelter us for the comp. I'm probably younger than about 90% (if not 100%) of the people who come, so I hoipe hosting a comp doesn't conflict with being the youngest person there.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 28, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> its close enough from me to where i can go (that takes care of the 'driving forever' part, lol)
> but i just would need to know the date and stuff so my dad can possibly get off work to take me =]
> 
> llamapuzzle- are you going to take this seriously? like actually follow through? dont be like McWizzle in the 'IL Open 2008?' thread, im not talking bad about you McWizzle- im just saying i got my hopes up, haha
> ...



i'm sorry about that, i overlooked a lot of things that i should have looked into before even starting the thread. sorry for bringing your hopes up xD


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 29, 2008)

ha- thats ok McWizzle, i was like 
"a Illinois comp?!?!?!!!?!?1?!?!!" lol i have been waiting for one FOREVER

i saw that there was the US open last year at Chicago.... but that was RIGHT abefore i started cubing


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 29, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> i saw that there was the US open last year at Chicago.... but that was RIGHT abefore i started cubing



I know same here xD


----------



## llamapuzzle (Aug 12, 2008)

You people probably forgot, but keep october 4th free! We will most likeley be having it then, watch the WCA page for updates!(sorry this is so short but im typing on my wii)


----------



## Bryan (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WisconsinOpen2008


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 15, 2008)

This is a good weekend for me, just missing the bulk of my soccer season, most likely will be able to make it


----------



## Bryan (Aug 15, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> This is a good weekend for me, just missing the bulk of my soccer season, most likely will be able to make it



In that case, I might just have to add Square-1 so you don't sweep the competition


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 15, 2008)

Bryan, would you know the drive time from Kansas City to Fox Point?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 15, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> Bryan, would you know the drive time from Kansas City to Fox Point?



According to Mapquest, about 9 hours.


----------



## cubekid57 (Aug 16, 2008)

I might be able to go- If so I will enter 2x2-5x5 and oh.


----------

